# Processing a few pieces of catalpa burl



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

This piece had the most eye. A couple more pieces to cut up

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Sprung (Jan 8, 2017)

Tony, you need to save me some of that for whenever life finally gives me a chance to dig out stuff to put together some wood for you.  That's some beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Tony, you need to save me some of that for whenever life finally gives me a chance to dig out stuff to put together some wood for you.  That's some beautiful stuff!


I'll probably use it all by then. Lol. I have to cut up the rest this week. Going to sneak in a pen blank or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2017)

Pretty stuff! I've never seen catalpa burl before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't have any wood in my shop, except this awesome burl, and these pen blanks. This burl, these pen blanks and that's all I need... The title to this movie that is being paraphrased is COINCIDENTALLY your Hawaiian name Tony...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Pretty stuff! I've never seen catalpa burl before.


Guy on IG harvested it from time to time. He is a moron. Turns bowls. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't have any wood in my shop, except this awesome burl, and these pen blanks. This burl, these pen blanks and that's all I need... The title to this movie that is being paraphrased is COINCIDENTALLY your Hawaiian name Tony...


It's. It in my shop anymore. It's in the house. Mississippians are not as dumb as you think or as Henry says


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

A gorilla was shown his mirror image and he thought he was being challenged by his reflection so continually smashed into the mirror. He did not posses the intelligence to comprehend and process it. Makes you wonder what Humans think they know but do not have the intelligence to process... I think Henry is a smart sumbit, sooo....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A gorilla was shown his mirror image and he thought he was being challenged by his reflection so continually smashed into the mirror. He did not posses the intelligence to comprehend and process it. Makes you wonder what Humans think they know but do not have the intelligence to process... I think Henry is a smart sumbit, sooo....
> 
> View attachment 120140


Doesn't make me wonder. I'm not a gorilla.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 8, 2017)

When are you going to ship that out to me?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> When are you going to ship that out to me?


I can't hear you. Phone is breaking up. Call back later lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Doesn't make me wonder. I'm not a gorilla.



Need more hair....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Need more hair....


Keep it up. I lost your pen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 8, 2017)

Purdy stuff !!! Will make some nice sweet knife handles

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't have any wood so you could be nice and send it to the

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I don't have any wood so you could be nice and send it to the


Not sure who you are. Could you please not comment on my post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Not sure who you are. Could you please not comment on my post[/QUOTE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm sorry old timer. lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm sorry old timer. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 9, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A gorilla was shown his mirror image and he thought he was being challenged by his reflection so continually smashed into the mirror. He did not posses the intelligence to comprehend and process it. Makes you wonder what Humans think they know but do not have the intelligence to process... I think Henry is a smart sumbit, sooo....
> 
> View attachment 120140


Watch it there Bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 9, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 120133
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save me a piece big enough for a knife handle, Tony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Save me a piece big enough for a knife handle, Tony.


Who are you. I don't know you. Lol. I can do it if I can remember your address


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 10, 2017)

Would love add a piece to the collection, Catalpa burl....


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Would love add a piece to the collection, Catalpa burl....


I have some more. Send me an address. I didn't harvest this but the guy I got it from did and has harvested plenty. It smells identical to all the caltalpa that I have harvested myself and the pieces that don't have as many eyes look identical to my catalpa.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 10, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Who are you. I don't know you. Lol. I can do it if I can remember your address


Trade you something.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Trade you something.


I'll text you


----------

